
Europe’s top court mulls legality of hyperlinks to copyrighted content - t23
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/europes-top-court-mulls-legality-of-hyperlinks-shockwaves-could-be-huge-for-web-users/
======
a3n
If an illegal rave happened in a warehouse, and you sent out a weekly paper
newsletter of raves, would you be guilty of trespassing? Would you be guilty
of whatever all the occupants of that night's rave are guilty of, like the
drugs in their pockets?

